# Merry Christmas and best of holiday wishes all



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this is sort of the wrong board to post this but to give a bit of an update of the state of my union.......Last night I got promoted to 2nd dan in judo.....in Feb I am testing for purple in Hapkido and even though I could test for TKD in Jan, I am going to wait for the next one that comes around.  I am just so fortunate that I began with a class of one 5 or 6 months ago and has now grown to 15.  I am truly blessed.

Anyway, to all my pals at MT........Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR PROMOTION! 
:highfive: artyon: :highfive:

Good luck for your *Purple! *

Happy Christmas and Merry New Year to you as well.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on your promo and best of luck to your next testings!!!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to you too from S Korea!


----------



## howard (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Matt, congratulations.

Do you do all three arts in the same school? I'm pretty sure you do TKD and HKD at the same place (with your dad, right?), but what about Judo?

Merry xmas to you too.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Matt!  And have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats Matt!

Happy Holidays as well!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 22, 2007)

howard said:


> Hi Matt, congratulations.
> 
> Do you do all three arts in the same school? I'm pretty sure you do TKD and HKD at the same place (with your dad, right?), but what about Judo?
> 
> Merry xmas to you too.


 

zDom trains in Cape under my dad, TKD is there as well.  Dad only teaches hapkido.  I began obviously under my father, however I have continued in St. L under the Tuetledge of GM Hildebrand.  He is 7th dan TKD and 5th dan in hapkido.  Anyway, as with Yudo/Judo I began with Moo Sul Kwan and finished with the Marines.  However, I feel it my duty to help rebuild Yudo/Judo in Moo Sul Kwan.  That art has the fewest numbers and was as zDom says, "GGM Park always said 'Judo is best art for kids'."

So I did the written test and wrote a paper on Yudo and it's signifigance within the realm of Hapkido, Aikido and it's benefits within Tae Kwon Do cross Training.  That is how I got my 2nd Dan, (By contribution to Yudo/Judo and it's continuing growth.)

I have been in touch with 4 judo clubs in the St. L area.....since I know them anyway.....well long story short, they will bring students down to my class on occassion for mini tournaments and vice versa.

Just good friendly competition.

Not only that but Dr. Dan Beard Teaching Yudo at the University in Cape along with Erin Reiley and Doug Johnson.  So in a round about way, yes Judo is also taught in Cape as well, just not at the main building.


----------

